
MongoDB developers get Oracle's attention: Autonomous JSON Database - gvenzl
https://blogs.oracle.com/jsondb/autonomous-json-database
======
karsinkk
>Autonomous JSON Database costs 30% less than comparable MongoDB Atlas
configuration.

>Autonomous JSON database gives you 2x throughput consistently across
different workload types and collection sizes.

This is great!

>The result is a no-compromise document database providing low latency CRUD
operations _and_ full ACID consistency.

The recent Jepsen report[1] highlights some of the major transaction
consistency issues with MongoDB and why it might not be suitable for all
workloads.

[1] :
[http://jepsen.io/analyses/mongodb-4.2.6](http://jepsen.io/analyses/mongodb-4.2.6)

------
tuiygj456
Very useful Cloud Db

------
srtata
This is a great Service that Oracle Added for developers!

